# Big Trout and Snook - Matagorda



## Caney Creek Outfitters

Fall season is most definitely upon us. Fishing has been exceptional this month and will continue to be that way as we move further into winter. Birds are starting to work and quality fish are beginning to frequent their winter haunts. Wading and Drifting both with artificials have produced quality and numbers. 
From the boat we've been chunking MirrOlure Little Jons (Purple Demon & Watermelon Ice) and Norton Bull Minnows (Chicken on a Chain) equipped with 1/8 oz Norton GFX Screw Locks. 
Wading we've been throwing MirrOlure Softdines (Bone Diamond & Pink), MirrOlure Top Dog Jrs (Pink Silver Pink), Mirrodine XL (TxChkn). I personally found myself in a situation needing something weedless. I remember Tobin with Trout Support hooked me up with a couple of lures to try out. No doubt about it, they work. Maybe he will post the videos I sent him given that I don't know how. I caught 3 in a row over 6 pounds using the same bait.

We have some boats available this coming week and throughout November so give us a call and don't miss out on this incredible time of year.

Capt Trey Prye 
281.702.0490

www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## troutsupport

Letâ€™s try this; 










Good job Trey!!! glad youâ€™re happy with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport

Don't know why those posted as links instead of embedded...let me try that again...


----------

